# B-17 crash near Munich



## Cheers (Feb 19, 2021)

Here is another ground dug item from Southern Germany.
It was identified being from a B-17.
A report states that the aircraft crashed in the second half of 1944 between Dachau and (Ober-)Schleissheim.
Two pilots died, the wreck did not explode.
It may be the needle in the hay stack but it is worth a try.
Does anyone have info on the aprticular plane?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2021)

Have you checked this site? Map of B-17 crash sites | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Cheers (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes, I have.
The map is neat but complete.
The area in question has not been covered yet.


----------



## hago (Oct 31, 2021)

Cheers said:


> Here is another ground dug item from Southern Germany.
> It was identified being from a B-17.
> A report states that the aircraft crashed in the second half of 1944 between Dachau and (Ober-)Schleissheim.
> Two pilots died, the wreck did not explode.
> ...


Hallo You should looking for these two Fortresses
09-04-1945 B-17G-50-DL, 44- 6303, 851st BS/490th BG, MACR 13909
31-07-1944 B-17G-35-BO, 42-32030, 561st BS/388th BG, MACR 7744
atb hago

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mizzowly (May 2, 2022)

Cheers said:


> Here is another ground dug item from Southern Germany.
> It was identified being from a B-17.
> A report states that the aircraft crashed in the second half of 1944 between Dachau and (Ober-)Schleissheim.
> Two pilots died, the wreck did not explode.
> ...



Hello,
If that part is indeed from 42-32030 ("Devil's Luck"), then I can tell you all about that plane. My grandfather was co-piloting it that day, July 31, 1944.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2022)

Mizzowly said:


> Hello,
> If that part is indeed from 42-32030 ("Devil's Luck"), then I can tell you all about that plane. My grandfather was co-piloting it that day, July 31, 1944.


Hi and welcome. Do tell please.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mizzowly (May 9, 2022)

I posted quite a bit of information about my grandfather on americanairmuseum.com; here is the link to his bio: Joseph A DeRidder | American Air Museum in Britain

I have more info on Devil's Luck and what happened to it on July 31, 1944 - I will try to scrounge that up and post here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

